# 2002 2.5 v-spec need help lol



## brokeracin (Dec 2, 2016)

OK first new here did a search for it couldn't find what i was looking for.. i have 02 vspec 2.5 wont go over 2000 rpms. but will idle about 800 900 all day never miss a beat. what i have done plugs,coils, valve cover gasket.new ground wire from batt to body the idle relearn.... I tested the mass air by unplugging it while the car is running but as soon as you unplug car bogs and dies?
I'm at a loss any help will appreciated


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

something has you in limp mode..no CEL present?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

brokeracin said:


> i have 02 vspec 2.5 wont go over 2000 rpms. but will idle about 800 900 all day never miss a beat. what i have done plugs,coils, valve cover gasket.new ground wire from batt to body the idle relearn.... I tested the mass air by unplugging it while the car is running but as soon as you unplug car bogs and dies?


Most likely the MAF or the harness connections are bad. Trying to test the MAF by unplugging it is not the way to test it. Clean the hot wire first then perform an electrical test for spec'd voltages at the harness connector.


----------

